# Any downsides to Carpro Essence?



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi

I've been reading a lot of threads regarding this product and they all seem to be pretty positive. The product seems to fit my requirements in that used with a finishing/gloss pad it doesn't affect the clear coat, it's easy to apply, gives a great gloss and I can still apply wax (if I really wanted to) on top to satisfy my waxing fetish.

My paint is in good condition with just some light swirls and wash marring. I would much rather fill than correct as long as the fill lasts a respectable amount of time.

I'm just wondering if there are any downsides to this product. It's not a cheap product and I'll be investing in a DPA to apply it so just want to make sure I'm not missing something.

Thanks very much.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Only thing I'd mention is that it can be a bit of a bugger to squeeze out of the small nozzle but you could cut it lower to enlarge the output area?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I have found before, if you work it too hard or for too long then it can be a PITA to remove the residue

But it's only happened a small number of times
Normally it's a delight


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you.
Has anybody applied a second coat of this some months after the initial coat? Can it be applied straight on or does the initial layer have to be removed first?

Cheers


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Coincidentally I was just out in my garage and picked up my bottle of Essence that I only bought earlier this year. Appears it's out of date already, packed Apr 17, expiry Apr 18. Hopefully it will be OK.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

pxr5 said:


> Coincidentally I was just out in my garage and picked up my bottle of Essence that I only bought earlier this year. Appears it's out of date already, packed Apr 17, expiry Apr 18. Hopefully it will be OK.


I've had a chat with CarPro before about the date thing
They said something about having to have dates on the bottles for the purposes of where they produce the stuff 
I did ask about if the product will still be the same quality after the 'use by' but never got a reply......


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

You would like to think CarPro would be able to provide a yes/no answer eh? It's a reasonable question. Maybe they just want people to assume it'll be no good and buy more?


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

sye73 said:


> You would like to think CarPro would be able to provide a yes/no answer eh? It's a reasonable question. Maybe they just want people to assume it'll be no good and buy more?


CarPro are a respectable brand, I see no reason for them to be that way

The product speaks for itself and I'm sure people will be buying for that reason


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've tried it by rotary and by hand and not had any issues with application or removal. The gloss is just great. 

Only potential issue I could see is the need for it to cure for a few hours before waxing or using a coating over the top.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

Essence does remove clear coat as it has the same abrasives as their polish Reflect. If you are going to use wax I would use Reflect and not Essence. The SIO2 in Essence does not work the best with waxes. Spraying Reload over Essence works the best if you are not applying a coating over Essence. A second application of Essence would remove the first application due to the abrasives.


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

rlmccarty2000 said:


> Essence does remove clear coat as it has the same abrasives as their polish Reflect. If you are going to use wax I would use Reflect and not Essence. The SIO2 in Essence does not work the best with waxes. Spraying Reload over Essence works the best if you are not applying a coating over Essence. A second application of Essence would remove the first application due to the abrasives.


Thanks.
My understanding from reading the Carpro blurb was that it will remove clear coat if you use it with a cutting pad. If used with a finishing pad it will just clean and fill.

Have I misunderstood this? I'm a newbie with a DPA and do not want to use anything that removes paint thickness.


----------

